# Hey, everyone! Have some pics of Kane! (Image Heavy)



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I know it's been a while. Life is busy for me right now. I barely have time to properly exercise Kane--most days I rely on a couple of hardcore games of fetch to get him running and stretching his legs with a 10-15 minute training session, although on the weekends I'm able to get back to our usual exercise routine of 7-8 mile hikes or 10 mile walks through the suburbs. Kane, btw, hit 15 months on the 27th!

I hope everything is going okay with you guys! I see a lot of new faces!












































































































(other dog--Cecil--belongs to the lady I house-sit for. she's gracious enough to allow me to bring Kane with me. him and Cecil get along great and have so much fun together.)









(chewing on one of my socks.)



















I'll be back when I can!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great shots!!!!!!!!!!! Miss you guys! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks! I miss you guys too!! 

How're you and Kangol doing? Is he still being his love-a-bull self?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Thanks! I miss you guys too!!
> 
> How're you and Kangol doing? Is he still being his love-a-bull self?


We are doing well! He is still being his rotten self!!!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Haha, I miss the pics of him sitting on the couch with a sombrero and a martini in his paw.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Haha, I miss the pics of him sitting on the couch with a sombrero and a martini in his paw.


Ask and you shall receive lol


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

glad to see you again!! And that both of u are doing well


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

haha poor basketball! adorable pup


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

new pics yay , havent sen him for awhile. he is looking handsome as ever , love the deflated ball lol looks like lokis kinda ball hahahah


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Kane is beautiful. I love the pink on his nose. The pic of him waiting patiently while Cecil has the ball is adorable. What a good boy.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice to see you back  I always enjoy your pics of Kane, he's one of my faves here.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad to see you back Kate!  Kane is looking so handsome!! Awesome pics


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

he's so handsome!!! He's growing nicely!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Kane's looking good.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I've missed you all.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Katie I have missed you. And Kane looks awesome as always, great pics thanks for sharing. Hugs


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Man oh man!!! Every time I see pictures of Kane, he gets more and more handsome. 


Great pictures! Looking forward to more!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pics! How's the corgi pup doing? Good luck w/ everything


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Kane is a great looking boy - love that color.


----------

